# Took my Paxil too close together



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

I took it late yesterday - around 11am and took it today at my regular time around 6 am. I din't think it would have any effect....















I'm feeling rather euphoric. I love everything and everyone. My breathing is full and deep, and I'm...er.....wanting to act on the whole love thing if you get my meaning. This is kinda cool, but I wouldn't want to be like this all the time. I really want to come down. I can't stop yawning and I AM SOOOO HUNGRY! I just wanted to share, cuz I like sharing, especially in this state.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Sound slike fun, but don''t do it again!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Just like taking Ecstasy huh? LMAO. (joke)


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

LOL!!!!!!! Antonio! So sorry I missed this post originally. Geez we could had some real fun with you! Rofl!!!!!!







Hope you have settled back down to earth by now. LOLBQ


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2003)

I wish when I took my meds close together that it would make me feel like that....







I usually want to act on the whole love thing when I go OFF of the meds.....







Gee... we'd better make sure we don't start posting on the same thread together if you've taken your meds too close together and I've not taken mine .. huh?By the way... thanx for asking how I was doing.. by now I am sure that you knew...but maybe now you don't know.... some days I don't think I know.







Evie


----------

